# Video: AUdi Sport Le Mans-Winning Engineer Leena Gade on Fast Lane Daily



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

On the morning ahead of last weekend's running of Petit Le Mans, Fast Lane Daily's JF Musial had a chance to sit down with Audi Sport engineer Leena Gade. Gade herself has enjoyed a fair degree of notoriety since her winning the 24 Hours in June as the first female lead engineer to do so. Since then she has boasted an appearance at Goodwood, a feature in GQ India and more. And while this isn't yet a Truth in 24 sequel to tell her story, we really enjoyed watching JF's piece... very well shot and well interviewed. Watch below and enjoy.


----------

